# Mashed Cauliflower - Have you ever done this?



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

I watch The Biggest Loser because I'm an Ali Sweeney fan and the other night one of the "trainer tips" to get more veggies in your diet was to replace mashed potatoes with mashed cauliflower.  Has anyone ever made mashed cauliflower?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 28, 2009)

It's good, Callisto.  I love cauliflower any way it's prepared and mashed is very good.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Cauliflower Fauxtatoes*

I find that I like them better if I *don't* try to imagine them as potatoes... but my recipe from a friend is called
*Cauliflower Fauxtatoes*
_1 large head cauliflower _
_1 (4-ounce) package cream cheese, softened_
_½ cup Parmesan cheese _
_1 tablespoon butter_
_¼ teaspoon garlic powder_
_salt and pepper to taste_
_3 green onions, chopped_
_Parmesan cheese (optional)_

Cut cauliflower into florets and steam until soft.  Drain thoroughly.  Place warm florets in food processor with cream cheese, Parmesan cheese, butter, garlic powder and salt and pepper.  Process until smooth, then stir in green onions.  Place mixture in small casserole dish which has been sprayed with cooking spray.  Sprinkle with freshly grated Parmesan cheese if desired.  Bake at 350 or heat in microwave and serve. 
Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes,  it's awesome!

SharonT your recipe sounds delish! Gonna have to try it that way.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 28, 2009)

SharonT said:


> I find that I like them better if I *don't* try to imagine them as potatoes... but my recipe from a friend is called
> *Cauliflower Fauxtatoes*
> _1 large head cauliflower _
> _1 (4-ounce) package cream cheese, softened_
> ...



How can you go wrong with cream cheese and garlic?!  Sounds delicious.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 28, 2009)

Years ago, I did the Atkins diet and ate lots of mashed cauliflower. The diet worked great - I lost 40 pounds and kept (most of) it off. The cauliflower recipe Sharon posted is pretty close to the one I used, and it is delicious.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2009)

I've done the same!  I love mashed cauliflower.  If you REALLY want to take it to a different level roast it first.  Expect little lumps as it's really hard to get creamy...oh, and expect it to taste like cauliflower


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 28, 2009)

it might play around with your stomach; don't know if i can be more specific than that here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2009)

MostlyWater said:


> it might play around with your stomach; don't know if i can be more specific than that here.



LOL - Cauliflower doesn't bother me but I think we get the idea you are trying to convey!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 28, 2009)

MostlyWater said:


> it might play around with your stomach; don't know if i can be more specific than that here.


Yes, cauliflower gives you gas, not a big deal and that's not the subject at hand.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 29, 2009)

mashed! with lots of butter and salt and pepper.....to die for!!!!....lol
And you can always use "Beano"


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> mashed! with lots of butter and salt and pepper.....to die for!!!!....lol
> *And you can always use "Beano"*


Exactly.  

The recipe listed is great and has all things I love but it sure doesn't sound like a "healthy" alternative.  Maybe compared to potatoes but cream cheese and butter certainly isn't low cal.  It does sound good though.  Look forward to trying this and seeing if I can slip it past DD.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Mar 29, 2009)

I use one package of frozen cauliflower. steam and smash it with 2 wedges of laughing cow (about 35 cals. each) a dash of milk (i like mine really smooth) 1/4 cup of shredded cheddar and garlic salt & pepper to taste. It's super fast and the dh loves it.


----------



## mozart (Mar 29, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> I watch The Biggest Loser because I'm an Ali Sweeney fan and the other night one of the "trainer tips" to get more veggies in your diet was to replace mashed potatoes with mashed cauliflower. Has anyone ever made mashed cauliflower?


 
I have but I think Sharon's recipe is not what Ali had in mind.  It looks delicious, but much higher in fat (and taste) than the one I use.

4 cups Cauliflower
1-2 TBS of a butter type spread (I like the one with canola oil)
2 TBS fat free half & half
salt
Pepper

Steam Cauliflower till very soft.  Put in food processor with the rest.  Adjust to taste by adding more or any of the above.

It will taste more like mashed potatoes but the "mouth feel" is not quite the same.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 29, 2009)

You are right about the calories and fat, Callisto - that's why it fit in with the Atkins diet...lots of fat, no carbs. We all know better now - right? It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

mozart said:


> I have but I think Sharon's recipe is not what Ali had in mind.


Ali's the host, not the trainer.  This came from the _Trainer Tips _that Jillian and Bob give.  But having seen Ali 6 weeks post baby, I think she's listening to whatever Jillian tells her to do, probably including eating steamed mashed califlower. 



MexicoKaren said:


> You are right about the calories and fat, Callisto - that's why it fit in with the Atkins diet...lots of fat, no carbs. We all know better now - right? It was fun while it lasted.



Ah.  Knowing carbs are a big problem, a higher protein diet for me might be good.  I admit, I love the fact that Adkins allows "salami and cream cheese" as a meal.  I love that combo.  I love cream cheese in all forms.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Mar 29, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Yes, cauliflower gives you gas, not a big deal and that's not the subject at hand.


 
....yikes.......


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 29, 2009)

Callisto said:
			
		

> I love the fact that Adkins allows "salami and cream cheese" as a meal.  I love that combo.  I love cream cheese in all forms.



Oh me too! In fact, the Atkins diet worked for me and my cholesterol did not increase, either. Of course, you can't eat that way forever. Sigh.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 29, 2009)

salami and cream cheese.....oh my goodness!!!!!........


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 29, 2009)

ella/TO said:


> salami and cream cheese.....oh my goodness!!!!!........


Exactly!! Heaven in your hands!!


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 31, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> I use one package of frozen cauliflower. steam and smash it with 2 wedges of laughing cow (about 35 cals. each)....


 

That's a great idea!  I love the French onion Laughing Cow, and it's so rich and creamy that it's hard to believe it's only 35 calories.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Mar 31, 2009)

i just steam it, then process it with a spoonful of fat free sour cream and a splash of skim milk (depending on what consistency you want)....salt and pepper to task...compeltely fat free, and tasty

if you want to add a tiny bit of richness, with not too much fat, try adding a little bit of yogurt butter (the brand me we like is Brumel & Brown, spelled something like that)

maybe throw in a couple roasted cloves of garlic, or onion, or whatever else

we also tried this with broccoli...came out pretty good, and the bright green color made it pretty intresting to look at

dont over steam either, because it will waterlog it


----------



## Asmodean (Mar 31, 2009)

Definitely do NOT think of them as potatoes when eating them.  A family member surprised us all this year at thanksgiving (I was in charge of desert) with them...no one expected until they took a bite exactly how different they were!!!  but since I don't like mashed potatoes (yes, I know weird) I was alright with 'em


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 31, 2009)

I must admit that I have made mashed cauliflower when I was trying to get my step-daughter to eat a more varied diet. I made rustic mashed potatoes (lumpy) and mixed in a little lumpy mashed cauliflower - and increased the amount over time. I snuck in turnips on her the same way.

I prefer my cauliflower steamed with butter and texture - baked with some breadcrumbs, cheese, onions, and butter is good (lol - even better with some bacon). 

But, I still like my mashed turnips with S&P and butter.


----------



## whole milk (Mar 31, 2009)

I make a variation of mashed cauliflower that works well with broccoli or brussle sprouts, too.  The idea is simple:

1) In a food processor make a mince of one head of cauliflower.
2) Make a simple white sauce.
3) Combine the two and bake in an oven for about 45 minutes.


Of course you can enrich the white sauce with lots of butter or add cheese; topping the whole thing with bread crumbs really suites the dish, too. You can bake it in a pastry or by itself or even spray the bottom with PAM and press the breadcrumbs in to form a simple crust; the above is what I like to think of as the reduced calorie version. (smile)


----------



## Asmodean (Apr 1, 2009)

I enjoy my vegetables steamed and generally butterless....  Unfortunately others do not share this strange purist vegetable passion, so I tend to cater to the whims of others


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 1, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> I use one package of frozen cauliflower. steam and smash it with 2 wedges of laughing cow (about 35 cals. each) a dash of milk (i like mine really smooth) 1/4 cup of shredded cheddar and garlic salt & pepper to taste. It's super fast and the dh loves it.


 

Printed this out.  It's now lving in my '2 B Tried' file.


----------

